# boot camp



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i cannot partion my hard drive to use boot camp because
this message come up... The disk cannot be partitioned because some files cannot be moved. 
Back up the disk and use disk utility to format it as a single Mac OS extended (journaled) volume. Restore your information to the disk and try using boot camp assistant again. ..
i go to the disk utility and there is only one partition. 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Try defragmenting your drive with someting like iDefrag.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

alright. thx


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

free apps?


----------

